#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  101 Ielts Hints Require

## ndt1235

Anybody can help me, 
Post 101 useful hints for Ielts (update 2010) for me
If you have any source pls email to me


email: ndt1235@yahoo.comSee More: 101 Ielts Hints Require

----------


## 'or''='

I've got this book (and its CD, of course). 
But it's not 2010 version.  :Smile:

----------


## anihita

check this link , but i am not sure, if this is the latest 2010 version :



```
http://rapidshare.com/files/219626643/101_Helpful_Hints_for_IELTS.rar
```


audiobook :



```
http://rapidshare.com/files/256679979/Audiobook_-_101_Helpful_Hints_for_IELTS.mp3
```

----------


## mandragora

Hi anihita.. I've downloaded  the book, but I need the pass for the winrar file. Please, could you send it to me? My e-mail is mxtibaldo@gmail.com. Thanks!

----------

